# Ahhhh Summer. Friday Night at my house



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I got out of work a bit early Friday and decided to make supper for the family. I had no idea what I was going to do, other than grill something. Sirloins were on sale at the store, and the idea grew from there. Here you go. One more reason to love summer. Steaks, shrimp, bacon wrapped asparagus, and fresh pineapple. For seven people, under $40. 









Feel free to share your own pics. Love to see them!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Under $40.00 :shock: How is that possible!!! Looks amazing...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nicely done.bacon wrapped asparagus great idea


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Ohh man...I gotta remember the pineapple next time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Nicely done.bacon wrapped asparagus great idea


For the asparagus, I wrapped three stems with one piece of bacon each. Then put 5 bundles in foil packets - and put the packets on the upper rack of the grill while the steaks cooked - 4 minutes per side. In the packets, the asparagus cooked without dripping bacon grease, causing flame-ups. Once I moved the steaks to the top to rest, I took the asparagus out of the packets and down to the cooking rack, to give them that grilled taste. Super, SUPER good.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

now THATS a BEAUTIFUL PIC!  


no desert?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

That's about the only way I'd eat Asparagus:mrgreen:


----------

